# Leaf Defier reviews/comments



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you have a link,or even a picture of this product ?


----------



## Michael7272 (Jan 14, 2009)

www.leafdefier.com

It's a sponge/brillo pad looking membrane that fills in the gutters that allows water thru but keeps debris out. Like I said I saw it on The Old House and the home/town they used it on is a multi million dollar property. Weston is Top 3 most expensive towns in MA to live in.


----------

